# my first nano - 8 gallon finnex rimless ***NEW PICS 12/23*** now with glosso



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

I just set this tank up over the past few weeks.

tank specs:
8 gallon Finnex rimless glass tank
24W 7100K CF lighting
AquaClear 20 HOB filter (aka mini)
pressurized nano CO2 regulator/solenoid (Rex Grigg)
Rhinox 1000 glass diffuser
ADA aqua soil amazonia
ADA powersand special
a piece of old blackwood

lighting/dosing schedule:
9 hour photoperiod
pressurized CO2 at ~1 bubble per second synched 1 hour before lights
60% water change 1X/week
1/16 tsp epsom salt 1X/week
1/16 tsp KNO3 3X/week
~1/64 tsp KH2PO4 3X/week
~1/64 tsp K2SO4 3X/week
1 ml Flouish 3X/week (alternate days)

------------------------------

Foreground plants:
Elatine Triandra

Midground plants attached to driftwood:
java moss

Background plants:
Lagarosiphon madagascariensis
Ludwigia brevipes
Rotala rotundifolia
Egeria densa

Floating plants:
Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides

Fauna:
currently about 10 black lyretail molly fry
16 RCS in the mail!

I currently also have some filler plants until the ones I want for the aquascape fill in. I really like the size of this tank.  Now for the pics. :bounce: 

Hardscape:










Equipment:










Algae:
Only algae so far is a little GDA on the glass and this small clump of stringy/yucky stuff (since been removed):










Full tank shot:


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

that looks really nice! except the whole yucky algae stuff


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks, I manually removed that gunk with my water change today... it was really only present in the roots of the hydrocotyle and a little in the java moss. Hopefully it's just new tank syndrome, and won't be an ongoing nuisance.


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! I just set up one of these finnex for my gf and yours looks awesome. I might have to pick up another one for myself!


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

very nice start, but you probably don't need a heater, unless it's in an office or home which turns the heat down to 60°F overnight.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion. I generally keep the heat at or below 60, so I should probably use it for the winter. I may remove it for the warmer months.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Whoa, cool.
I love that aquarium, where could i get one?
I think that would be perfect for a small RCS factory!


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Occasionally they pop up on Ebay, and I haven't seen them for sale anywhere else.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

I was initially worried that the 24W light might not be sufficient, but it's doing the job just fine! My Elatine triandra foreground has filled in nicely.  I also have a batch of Red Cherry Shrimp in the mail for this tank!

Check out the new pics:


----------



## <Frawg> (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi Joe,

Looks GREAT!

What can you tell me about the CO2 setup on this? Doesn't the CO2 degas because of the HOB filter?

Thanks!

Scott
Sanford, Maine


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Your pics are great. Joe...the tank looks top notch, and that L madagascariensis is certainly happy there!


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks Lynn!

Scott,

I have my glass diffuser near the bottom of the tank, under the HOB outflow, so as the bubbles rise, they get dispersed around the tank. As long as I keep the water level high, the surface agitation isn't very much. I imagine some of the CO2 is lost, but as long as I keep the bubble rate at about 1 bubble/sec, the CO2 levels are good (confirmed 30+ppm w/ drop checker). These 88g cartridges only last about 2 weeks for me, so I'm currently looking for an adapter so I can use the 20oz tanks, which should last around 3 months and are refillable.


----------



## <Frawg> (Nov 26, 2006)

Please keep me in mind if you find that adapter. I would love to put a system like this in place.

Thanks.

s


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

You might look into a remote CO2 line like the ones they use for paintball guns. that should provide something you can work with for using the 20oz cylinders. 
I have much interest in that small regulator tho. where did you find such a thing? what brand is it? where can I find one like it?

Tank loos great btw.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

It's a Leland regulator I got from Rex Grigg. Very similar to the ADA nano regulator. See this thread:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/39134-interest-nano-co2-setups.html

I got a pin-actuating adapter for a 20oz tank. The other end has female 1/8 NPT threads. So I just need a coupler that fits the threads of the regulator (which I'm not sure of). On a related note: anyone know the size of the threads of the 88g paintball cartridges?


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

your nano is awsome! I am totally diggin the co2 setup, might have to talk to Rex soon.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Sweet setup!

I think the left blackwood would have looked better laying more slanted from right to left and the left side being the higher.


Really cool co2 setup! I remember when Rex offered it, I should have gotten one........


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks, eklikewhoa. I think I see what you mean about the driftwood. Unfortunately, it's one piece! Check out the first photo in the thread. Any suggestions about repositioning the piece for a better layout? I also have another single straight branch that I could incorporate.

The left branch reminds me of:


----------



## typically (Dec 29, 2006)

haha yes muppets! sweet tank man


----------



## Blackeyes (Jul 6, 2006)

dufus said:


> Whoa, cool.
> I love that aquarium, where could i get one?
> I think that would be perfect for a small RCS factory!


Here :OceanReeFlections those tanks look friggin awesome, i would love to take one of those up with my to college. Tank is looking really good


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Nice, those tanks are sexy!

Does it include the lighting and filtration?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I think it's really cool. When the stems thicken up, it's going to look sweet.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the comments.  The cherry shrimp should arrive today. I hope they enjoy their new home.

Nightshop, the tank comes with the light fixture, 24W 7100K bulb, and a filter. I replaced the filter w/ an Aquaclear mini, since the filter media and sponges are more readily available.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

You got it going on Joe, that is a very good looking nano.
What is with the wood blocks and the C02?


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

That is very sweet Joe. What is the name of the plant on the back right. Is that the Lagarosiphon madagascariensis? I have always liked those Finnex tanks and this is a really nice scape.roud:


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words.

Craig, those wood blocks are a temporary completely ghetto solution to supporting the CO2 rig behind the tank. One block is keeping the CO2 tank from leaning against the tank, and the other one is keeping the DIY bubble counter upright. When I get a chance, I'll try and fabricate something more elegant.

Bob, the rear right plant is the L. madagascariensis.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

I'll take some new pics tonight, but the background scape has really fallen apart as it's turned into a _jungle_! I'm still looking for the right plant for the left background. I'm not sure the Ludwigia is the best choice, and I'm open to suggestions.

My new cherry shrimp are enjoying their home, and one of the females is already carrying eggs.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

Those tank setups from OceanReeFlections are awesome little deals. I'll have to keep this in mind!

I really love what you've done with it so far. You've managed to pack a lot of detail and nice depth in such a small space. I'm excited to see how it evolves!


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks, Jessica!

OK, as promised here's an update. I did a major trim last night, so here are the before and after shots. As I mentioned, the scape is kind of falling apart, but I'm sure my cherry shrimp love it. The _L. madagascariensis_ is branching and growing so quickly, it no longer has that nice trimmed look it had before. Maybe if I uproot and replant next time, it will look more manicured.

Before trim:











After trim:











And here are some of my favorite shots of the fauna:


----------



## jebarj90 (Mar 11, 2007)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## confuted (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, what kind of snail is that? Is that an apple snail or something that is consistently that color?

It looks like you forgot to trim the back half of the tank.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks!

It's just an ordinary pond snail, but he made a nice subject for some macro shots. And I _did_ trim the rear half.... you should have seen the amount of plant matter I removed from that tank. :hihi:

(EDIT: apparently it's _not_ an ordinary pond snail -- see following posts)

Here are some more shots of that snail:


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

thats a really cute snail!
try and breed him I would defo buy one


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

*hi*



turbowagon said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's just an ordinary pond snail, but he made a nice subject for some macro shots. And I _did_ trim the rear half.... you should have seen the amount of plant matter I removed from that tank. :hihi:
> 
> Here are some more shots of that snail:



Hi that is not an ordinary pond snail its a mini viv ( some times called mini apple snail) they don't eat plants and don't live long without cool water.

Here is a link wher you can read a little more about it.
http://www.applesnail.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=15315

That snail is on the hard to come by list for apple snail people like me. If you don't want it send it to me.:icon_wink I have a nice cool water tank that will make a great home for it.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh wow! Thanks for the info. It came in as a hitchhiker, and I'm pretty sure has been breeding in my tank. I've actually never had pond snails before, so I just assumed these were them.

I think it's been laying these eggs:










How cool a temp do they need? I've had them for over two months now, and they seem to be doing okay. I have the temp set around 72°F.

I'd like to try and keep them... I can send you some if I am successful in breeding them.

- Joe


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Hi*

Hi i read that they need it around 22-23c

Here is another link where you can find a lot on what to feed them. It also has some care info as well.

http://www.applesnail.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=13490

Just let me know if and when your ready to ship them.

If you want to do a little more reading on them look around this section for the word viv.
http://www.applesnail.net/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=30


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello turbowagon,
Your tank is amazing man that plant growth is nuts! And it appears your fauna is very happy too, the RCS are berried/saddled and the snails are laying eggs  Which by the way beautiful snail it almost looks as if it has glitter in the foot:hihi:


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

I made a mistake when i said they were called mini apple snails.

They correct common name is Mini mystery snails.


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

update perhaps?


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

yea!

I just rrealized i have a few of those vivs.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Here are a couple pics after a trim. I replaced the Elatina triandra with HM (which started from a single hitchhiking sprig).  I decided to go with several rotala species in the background which still need to grow in, and some bacopa colorata in the back right.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

***UPDATE*** 

Took some pics without equipment now that the Rotala sp. has grown in a bit.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

Your plants are looking beautiful! Great photos...


----------



## btmarquis (Feb 15, 2007)

Awesome tank. I just got my finnex 4 gallon in the mail. They really are cool tanks.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks! 

I love the Finnex tanks, please post some pics once yours is set up!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I thank whatever god you pray to for this one, it is amazing!!! 


I was thinking of buying a 8 gallon Finnex too, now I have the inspiration


----------



## chizamp (Apr 12, 2008)

Where can you buy the 8 gallon Finnex? I can't find one anywhere.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

they have been halted on production, no more FInnex 8 gallons


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

update?


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

I've kept the same layout, but I've introduced some white clouds. They've successfully bred twice so far.

I'm going to change the scape sometime this week... I'll post some before and after pics then.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

cool, so same same until rescape? cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

looking forward to the new scape.



will5 said:


> Hi that is not an ordinary pond snail its a mini viv ( some times called mini apple snail) they don't eat plants and don't live long without cool water.
> 
> Here is a link wher you can read a little more about it.
> http://www.applesnail.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=15315
> ...


i have these breeding like mad in my 20L. lay eggs in clear mucus?
yeah, they are eating my crypts, so i think they do eat plants. its just cause they dont have anything else though.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

will5 said:


> Hi that is not an ordinary pond snail its a mini viv ( some times called mini apple snail) they don't eat plants and don't live long without cool water.
> 
> Here is a link wher you can read a little more about it.
> http://www.applesnail.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=15315
> ...


If only I had known, I had a few of these, but I smushed 'em :icon_twis:hihi:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah i dont think they are that rare. they are prolific, and almost every LFS near me has them in their plant tanks.
is there a similar looking snail species maybe?


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Here are some updated pics. I decided to try out some glosso in the foreground, and let the java moss go wild. You can't see the driftwood anymore.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

So beautiful... so green..... so envious.... I wish I had that tank!


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

looking great. nice suby too


----------

